# Government make last minute changes to embryo storage rules



## Pat_JJ (Jun 27, 2008)

This announcement appeared this afternoon on the BBC website.

Extension given for embryo storage

Women whose embryos were due to be destroyed in the next few weeks will now be able to extend the time they can be kept, the Government has announced.

The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act 2008 comes into force on October 1 and allows embryos to be stored for a decade rather than five years.

Women whose embryos were due to be destroyed in the next few weeks will be able to take advantage of the new law after health minister Gillian Merron made a supplementary provision to the Act.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8246696.stm


----------



## benny76 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think this may be the reason for the change in the law 

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co.uk/gloucestershireheadlines/Gloucester-couple-win-embryo-battle/article-1324520-detail/article.html


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Great news


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

yes it is .......unless you are someone who has destroyed them cos you thought they had to be used "now"     (not me btw - a solitary frostie would be a dream come true for me    )


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

This is great news. Lukey, we have a lonely frostie and are so lucky to have him. As I have a high FSH we're unlikely to get any more frosties and we've decided to have another fresh cycle so we can use the frostie when I no longer make eggs. Therefore to have the extra five years is very good news. i hope this cycle is the one that works Lukey. xxx


----------

